# Kickout flashing around chimney. Help



## dreese (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey guys, there is rain going down the side of this home and it had new flashing put on but still has a leak in the basement in line with the dark/mold area you see. I was going to add kickout flashing to the step flashing but the cap flashing you see in the picture covers it and wraps around the corner. Is it okay to make a slit on the cap flashing at the corner and slide the kickout in to connect with the step flashing? If not was is the best way to do this? Also should I add a mini gutter to catch the kickout water and connect it to the gutter you see on the left lower side?


Thanks

update nevermind it wont let me put in an image for some reason


----------

